
Facebook $5B U.S. Privacy Settlement Approved by FTC - submeta
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-12/ftc-approves-facebook-privacy-settlement-worth-about-5-billion
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423819)

